# For Those who Have Recovered



## Bonanza91 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been suffering from dp since May 4th of this year, and I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.
I was just wondering for people who beat it, when you finally kicked it what was it like???
Did it just dawn on you and you felt normal again?

I like to think that right now I'm like Jack Sparrow from Pirates of the Caribbean 3 and I'm at world's end, trying to find my way back to the real world hahaha.

I know going on forums isn't good for treating dp, I just long for the day I can just open my eyes and things look normal.

I feel pretty good. Like I've been doing this thing lately where I decided to man up and grab life by the balls and not let dp control me, and I can see glimpses of my old self FINALLY, I just want the day to finally come where I "wake up." So many of your stories have inspired and if WHEN I get better I'm going to do everything I can to help people who are going through this. I just need to beat it myself. =)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

the previous time I recovered I basically forgot about it and life resumed. I wouldn't have been able to relate to DP anymore.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Its a gradual process, I feel like I am on my way to recovery after four months of dp but it is very slow, I feel fine now for instance. I can just say feel the dp but not a lot. Maybe in a couple of months I will be back to normal, hopefully sooner though!

Take care mate, wishing you the best of luck, you will get better!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

> I like to think that right now I'm like Jack Sparrow from Pirates of the Caribbean 3 and I'm at world's end, trying to find my way back to the real world hahaha.


I used to think like this too. But now I've realized, and it has been confirmed by people who have recovered, that reality isn't something you "gain" again. DP/DR is actually something you "lose". It's the Protective Mechanism of Fight or Flight. Accept it, and then let go of it. Reality is what is left once you've let go of or "lose" DP/DR.

Here is a promising thread that just popped up: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28082-positive-progress-thread/page__pid__234871__st__20#entry234871


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> the previous time I recovered I basically forgot about it and life resumed. I wouldn't have been able to relate to DP anymore.


Same here. Once you stop focusing on it you don't really notice it going away. It's pretty subtle. But I stupidly smoked weed while being sleep deprived for 3 days and it got me back to square one back in May. I'm on the upswing now though.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I agree completely with what ThoughtonFire said. I'm like 98% better and for me it has been exactly like sobbering up after being drunk. Dp feels like being wasted and then just like as you sobber up, dp just fades and fades until you feel normal again. I am not completely better yet. I feel like my old self and it isn't that anything feel unreal as much as it just doesn't feel like it used to yet. I've had and recovered from dp once before and remember being in this place with recovery before too. Last time I woke up one morning and it was completely gone and I felt completely normal. I expect the same thing to happen this time. The thing is that you get so close to normal that when normal comes it isn't a huge transition or shock like going from non-dp to dp is. And in a way, i think that it has to be that way because dp is a protective mechanism and it won't go away until you don't need it anymore. If you were to sudden go from horribole dp to no dp it would shock you and it might just trigger the dp to come right back again. Slow and steady seems to be best with this disorder. Gradual healing until you don't need it anymore.


----------



## Bonanza91 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah thats a good point valley girl! haha i feel like if i just woke up one day and my dp was gone out of nowhere id be like WTF and relapse lol...im actually starting to feel better which is crazy! last night i went out for the first time all summer and got pretty drunk and it was nice..i know i shouldnt be drinking but i just had to go out and have fun and i still feel great. probably wont be around here again until im fully recovered! so ill see you all VERY SOON! Thanks for the support! =)


----------

